# Auf IE oder Firefox zugreifen



## Dark Ranger (21. August 2006)

Hi

Ich möchte gern mal wissen, wie ich auf den IE oder den Firefox zugreifen kann, wie finde ich zum Beispiel heraus, welche Daten übertragen werden.

Weil ich habe auf meine Seite nen Login gemacht und da möchte ich gerne mit einem VB6 Programm drauf zugreifen was ich mir selber schreiben möchte, nun ist es so, dass diese Login Daten ja übertragen werden müssen, ausserdem soll danach ein paar Sachen angeklickt werden, aber wie finde ich heraus, was ich VB sagen muss damit die sachen angeklickt werden?

Die ganzen Tutorials usw. die ich dazu gefunden habe haben mir irgendwie nicht weitergeholfen und hier in der Suche habe ich auch nichts brauchbares gefunden!

Vielleicht kann mir das ja mal einer erklären und wenn ich dann ne Frage habe, könnte ich die dann hier bestimmt auch nochmal posten, dann weiß ich nämlich bestimmt etwas spezielles was ich wissen muss, aber erstmal möchte ich gerne wissen, wie ich das anstellen könnte!


----------



## Dark Ranger (22. August 2006)

Ich habe noch eine viel wichtigere Frage, kann man mit VB auf den Internet Relay Chat zugreifen?

Habe dazu nichts in der Suche gefunden!


----------



## schachmat (22. August 2006)

Sicher geht das... wie genau, weis ich aber nich... 

Ich würde nach einem Open-Source-IRC-Clienten suchen und dort nach der verwendeten .dll (is bestimmt ne dll) und deren Funktionen schaun


----------



## Dark Ranger (23. August 2006)

Mhh

habe mir mal HydraIRC runtergeladen, aber wirklich was gefunden was mir helfen kann habe ich nicht. Da gab es keine Datein wo drin steht wie sich der client und so verbidnet, also was er da so benutzt usw. 

Muss ich wohl mal weitersuchen, oder falls irgendjemand nen schönen Client findet, wo man alles einschauen kann, dann bitte sagt es mir!


----------



## schachmat (25. August 2006)

Is Hydra OpenSource? Du sollst dir die Source-/Quell-Dateien runterladen, deswegen ja Open*Source*  da müsste dann irgendwo so eine .dll gelinkt werden oder aber es steht komplett im Quelltext drin...


----------



## Dark Ranger (26. August 2006)

joar ich meine Hydra IRC ist open Source, aber wahrscheinlch habe ich nciht die Version truntergeladen wo man innen Quelltext gucken kann! ^^


----------



## schachmat (26. August 2006)

tja, dann hol das mal nach 

und falls du was findest: PM an mich bitte... würde mich auch interessieren (obwohl mIRC ja schon fast perfekt ist )


----------



## andy1337 (26. August 2006)

Hallo,

falls du meintest, aus einer form, z.b. per cmdButton, den IE oder Mozilla Browser zu öffnen hier der code

Code:

```
Dim R As Long
   R = ShellExecute(Me.hwnd, "Open", "http://hierderlink.de", _
       vbNullString, App.Path, vbNormalFocus)
```
Modul:

```
Declare Function ShellExecute Lib "shell32.dll" Alias "ShellExecuteA" _
        (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal lpOperation As String, _
        ByVal lpFile As String, ByVal lpParameters As String, _
        ByVal lpDirectory As String, ByVal nShowCmd As Long) As Long
```


=) oder für welche die es wissen wollen..

//edit: ich habs gewusst, dass ich die hälfe vergessen hab ^__^


----------

